# Lake Victor???



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Since i'm still in school, i'm trying to stay local on the weekdays to fish. Lake victor is only about 10 miles from my house so i can slip in there right after school to fish. The water there is super clear. I've never really fished a clear lake and it is taking its toll on me. I've been two weeks in a row and only caught one each time and one was about 2 lbs. and one yesterday was barely legal. The water temperature there is 80 degrees. I'm kinda gettin frustrated because nothing is biting. Does anyone fish there often? Colors? Depth? Next week i'm going back two days and i'm taking some minnows and putting out a trotline. Any ideas of what i'm doing wrong?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

We have a place there and the fishing is definately hit and miss. I always did well there on chartruse crankbaits but I did lose a few. Fishing is easier since the state drained it down and cut the stickups. Always had luck with dark rubber worms as well and not right at the bank. 10 to 15 feet off where the water darkens and in the two holes out in the middle along the shelves. My dad is impatient so he only really bass fishes when he sees them chasing shad. He has a crappie setup at the house there, we have 3 10+ pound fish on the walls from there and I did hear about a real POS gigging one as well in march off bed. It's sad to watch this guys cruising for bedded bass, real sporting.... Good luck.... I look forward to the post...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Lake is full of the speckeled cats, we catch a few channels as well... Only at night. ..


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help! i'm still debating on a trotline bait any ideas? Usually cataba worms are my goto catfish bait but our trees haven't made yet, so it will probably be in may when they produce.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have seen people use alot of things for lines...crawfish tails, scented hot dogd, chicken livers in a cheese cloth sack.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

i'm thinking about going with minnows?


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Fished this lake a lot before they drained it and only bass fished in the spring when we could mark beds. Do not know if they will still let you do this, but is very productive for big fish and that lake use to have plenty of 10+ fish. Blue floating lizard was the bait of choose then. Have caught a ton of big shellcracker out of there also.


----------

